# how much meat/and cleanup at comps



## chris1237 (Jul 10, 2006)

I plan to do my first comp this summer and I was woundering how much meat you guys normaly cook.
I was thinking 2briskets, 2-3 butts, about 16 chicken thighs, and about 4 racks of baby backs. This will be a KCBS sanctioned event. So ill need to provide six samples of each item. 
Does that seem like enough meat or should I do more? 
Also what is the best way to clean up your stuff at the comps?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 10, 2006)

I think that's plenty of food, As far as clean up goes we use 3 dishpans, One for soap and water, One for rinsing, And one for sanitizing. It's handy to have a spray bottle with a little bleach and water for quick clean ups, You must keep your area CLEAN! It's in the rules.Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Is the comp. a secret?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Is the comp. a secret?



Forgot to mention it is the new holland summer fest. Here is a link http://www.nhsummerfest.org/. I did the kids q last year and had a lot of fun. This year ill be up against the big boys.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep hearing good things about New Holland.  Shotgun Fred and Barbeque Bob from TheBBQGuru.com are gonna be there again this year, not that you need their help.  :!:  Good luck!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2006)

Chris,

I think that's a little too much meat. You should be able to find six good ribs out of three slabs of ribs. Two Briskets OK; Two pork butts should be plenty, you can always mix the two to come up with a good box; 12-16 thighs OK.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm also cooking New Holland. I'm going to cook a bunch. Two butts and briskets, 12 slabs ribs and 30 pieces of chicken. The rescue I have gotten my dog from is near by and I have invited them to come by and eat with us.

It's different with the big boys, instead of cooking against Kenny you'll be cooking against his uncle Chris from Dizzy Pigs.

The Kids-Q are my favorite things about contests closely followed by the strong man comp at Harpoon


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry and I where thinking of doing that one, but we're doing SOTB the next weekend.  We're too old for that kind of turn around in states so far apart.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! Look foward to meating those who are going to NH. 
What is in the bucket to santize?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 12, 2006)

Bleach, A cap full will do the job.


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Bleach, A cap full will do the job.


... and water.  LOL


----------



## cflatt (Jul 14, 2006)

that one's pretty close to the house. I would love to come visit anyone there and see how it's really done. what day is better ? I wouldnt want to be in anyones way.


----------



## cflatt (Jul 14, 2006)

I am coordinating schedules with the wife and kids. What time would be good for turn ins ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris, I hope to be comming to New Holland this year.  Its on my schedule.  See ya there.


----------



## cflatt (Jul 14, 2006)

lookin even better now...my 12 year old daughter really wants to come see how its done


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> lookin even better now...my 12 year old daughter really wants to come see how its done



Sir, my youngest has only missed two comps sence I started.  She love it and I love being with her.  That is a great feeling.


----------

